# Pigeon talk: Voo!



## Rodger (Jun 26, 2012)

What does "Voo!" mean in pigeon?


----------



## shanty_284 (Dec 6, 2012)

My Lucky does that sound to call me. It seems to only be a single long Voo when I am not in the same room as him. My guests are the ones who say he must be calling me because he makes the sound when I leave his site and others are around. He has never done this when I am looking at him. I only hear it. I am very new to the pigeon world- Lucky being my first- so see what the more knowledgeable people have to say as well.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

voo is also the sound that my birds make when your to close to the nest or they really dont want to be picked up. normally fallowed by a slap of the wings or a stare that could cut glass so little guys just make this sound for really no reason at all.


----------



## Rodger (Jun 26, 2012)

Boyd will stand near me and say "Voo!" I'll say it back to him (with a heavy accent, no doubt). We might go back and forth for twenty minutes. This is quite different from the cooing and spinning with which Boyd has recently favored me. I'm flattered, but it could never last. 

Having no previous pigeon experience, I wondered if "Voo" was a particular kind of communication. Is he asking for something, or playing, or knocking at the communication barrier, or what?


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

i m thinking that this bird is trying to communicate with you. this bird most likely is trying to figure out what kinda pigeon you are, and is likely your new best friend. GLAD TO HEAR YOUR VOO-ing your birds.


----------



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

I've noticed different pigeon noises 4 different moods like:
Low quiet "brrr/wooo" - a bit scared but not enough 2 fly away, eyes could be wide & feathers flat 
Cody does this when he hears rainbow lorikeets or other noisy birds in the distance 
Long "vooo vooo" - on the nest defending territory when people/birds are further away
"Broootktooo" - people/birds closer 2 territory or while pigeons r chasing something
More intense "broootktkooo" with a higher/faster note at the end when something's right next 2 the pigeon & being more demanding like 2 scare or wanting 2 mate 
"Broootktkooo...vooo" - Cody sometimes does this when he wants me 2 go outside & give him attention
I've also noticed pigeons & doves make a noise after they land somewhere that probably means it's their territory
What do you think?


----------



## Rodger (Jun 26, 2012)

So, sexual desire and mortal fear both produce the same vocalization? Hmmm. 

I like your transcriptions of pigeon calls-- a challenge to any linguist. I will have to study my lone bird more closely, but here's what I see so far:

Voo! Some sort of personal greeting, or possibly an interrogative (Voo?) asking for something. 

Voo!! (louder) precedes a wing slap or peck, so, a defensive remark.

Long, melodic "vooo, vooo," I took for contentment, but you say long-distance nest defense.

"Broootktkooo," repeated over and over while twirling like a dervish I took for courtship, but you say could also be pigeon for code-red. Interesting. 

I don't think I've heard "broootktkooo-vooo," but I'll listen for it. Thanks!

R


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If it's like a moaning sound, it's part of courtship. Both cockbirds and hens will make the sound when they want the other to come to the nest. Usually accompanied by wing flicking and head bowing. "broootktkooo-vooo" when I sound it out, seems to be referring to the somewhat normal courtship cooing with the last note drawn out (usually sounds kind of desperate or aggressive) which they do when driving the hen. Driving is when they follow/chase her, and do this coo, head bowing, tail flaring/dragging the floor.


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

What about "vip"? When a pigeon flies I hear "vip vip vip," why do they make noise when taking off or landing?


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol. I love that sound. I dont know. IMHO it might be like how kids run really fast and go zoom or if they are in a car and go vrooom..lol sound effects for what they are doing. Or it could be like old men do, make noise about doing any physical exertion. I do that a lot... or maybe its like a hey im flying here make way sound. Lol im just guessing now haha


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol, yeah that's what I thought! I always said I loved the VIP VIP VIP, but friends kept saying that was wing noise. I agree, they must be saying, "hey yo, I'm flyin', arent ya jealous of these skills?"


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

My pigeons name was voodoo, we called him voo,


----------



## Rodger (Jun 26, 2012)

I am surprised there is no real consensus on this among our illustrious contributors, or on pigeon vocalizations in general. Nothing to do for it but continue to observe and try to understand. Voo!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

When my Maggie makes a loud VOO it usually means she wants attention NOW. If I do it back at her for awhile, she usually stops it. 

She just hates to be alone.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

We can only guess what there vocals may mean, we may be right or wrong.


----------



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

When I was a kid I thought the wing noise of pigeons flying was their voice but now I think it's their wings against air coz sometimes after its rained a lot it sounds different, what do u think?


----------



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

The broootktkooo-vooo noise I mentioned has a bit of a pause in between


----------

